# The "Local" Pro



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Does NFAA recognize anything less than full-on Pro status??
Something between AMFS and Pro?

Why I ask ... 
Field archery in TN is all but dead for the most part.
There are 3 ranges left in the state and the average turnout is somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-20.
Slowly, there are a few new people wandering into it for a try.
Inquiries about the sport IS picking up! WOOHOO!!

There aren't enough participants for AAA, AA, and A.
But there are 3 or 4 AMFS shooters that always place at the top, or in the top 3/4.
The aforementioned 3/4 probably don't want to go Professional.

If there were some kind of "Local Pro" status for those 3 or 4, maybe they'd be more inclined to move out of the way for those newbies that might get discouraged by getting defeated by the same people all of the time???
Maybe the "Local Pro" wouldn't have to shoot Pro in sectionals and nationals??
Maybe for those events, they would shoot AAA?
Maybe there aren't even enough for the "A" rankings in Secionals???


Just thinking out loud.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Short answer is NO,but if its a local shoot ,and not a State level or Sectional shoot then your clubs can scrutinize the scores down even finer.Ive been to shoot where the they add a AAAA class,which is 300 50-60X catagory then the guys who shoot lower X counts or flirt with 50 once in awhile have a better chance on placing in a class.Lots of options for DIY standings.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In mn we have open class in our non Nfaa org, it's more or less what your talking about. The top shooters usually shoot open and the rest of the freestyle shoot in freestyle, sometimes the scores in freestyle are better than open but most of the time they aren't.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.

I spoke with one of the 3/4 shooters that I mentioned previously.
His concern was .. shooting SemiPro locally as a curteousy to new shooters and then getting protested at a non TAA shoot by someone when he signed up an Amature class of any sort.
It's looking like the "Open" classification might be the best route to take.

A bit more info for ya...
I am one of those 3/4 shooters.
None of us are anywhere close to Pro status.
This whole idea is simply for us 3/4 to have a place to go to get out of the way for any newbies coming in.

P.S.
I've shot Field Archery for a long time.
And I raced MotoX for a long time.
To anyone new in either ...
It gets very disheartening after a while to walk up to signup and be able to look at the names and know you aren't gonna place.
No matter how much FUN it was in the beginning.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if i'm not mistaken, the only orgs that don't let your register down in classes are 3d, so you/they shouldn't get protested for shooting in AM class at non local shoots. There are shooters in MN that shoot open class, and shoot flights in vegas


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

NFAA's position is that Pro is Pro and Semi-Pro is not pro.

NFAA doesn't use the term "Amateur" 

So someone who shoots Semi-Pro in the 3D organizations would shoot against everyone else (the non-pros) in NFAA events. UNLESS you decide you want to become an NFAA Pro.

In our state, some of the top FS and BHFS shooters, those you mention that are ALWAYS on top, have suggested they might step aside and make room for others. They don't plan to turn pro, but don't feel good about always taking the trophies. So option is they just put together a pot among themselves, don't turn in their scorecards for awards.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> NFAA's position is that Pro is Pro and Semi-Pro is not pro.
> 
> NFAA doesn't use the term "Amateur"
> 
> ...


NFAA did at one time make a distinction between amateur, open and pro. I think it had something to do with Olympic amateur status rules of that time. I shot OPEN DIV in my 1st year of NFAA in 1977. Not sure when it changed after that.

The OP could have a goofy "Big Dog" trophy made for shoots other than the two sanctioned state shoots---with class open to anyone that's game. Trophy would not go home with the winner, but would be made available at all TAA invitationals for presentation. Everyone else not entered into that class would shoot for the regular plaques/trophies/ribbons. The top 3 or 4 guys your talking about don't want a trophy anyway, but will gladly shoot for pride No money involved. Guess I'm just thinking out loud too.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I prefer to have any/all scores turned in.
Even if they're fun/guest shooters.
Simply to have the names and scores published in the results on web sites, etc.

The bigger we make it look on paper/web sites ... the more attention we grab.
It's a ripple effect.
The more people/names ... the more popular it appears/becomes.
The more popular it becomes, the more "fence riders" you'll get wandering in for a try.

Once again, I appreciate the input guys.

We've missed you this year Ernest.
Sept 8th - 9th is the TAA International - Marked 3D.
Last chance for a visit this year!


----------

